# What Do You Make Of This ?



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Recntly picked this up at a local auction house , i did not pay a fortune for it and it certainly looks old but i think its a bit of a franken ? serial number and model numbers look ok as does the back movement looks to be genuine tudor , dial certianly has age to it and a mark at 9 o clock area plexi looks good runs well and keeps good time im just not 100% sure though any ideas would help. sorry about the pictures but camera is playing up so used my old iphone .


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks genuine to me.......... you've got a bargain there matey :yes:


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok thanks guess have I gave Â£800 for it any idea what it's worth ? Don't have a strap for it yet though as only came with half a Agra I'm sure I'll dig something out or put it on a leather or NATO type strap may even sell it at the right price.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

My GUESS would be no as quality is not evident in the engraviing or in the movement.


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

The engraving is perfect and you have to remember Tudor used Swiss eta movements and this watch is over 45 years old as well


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

My gut feeling is that it might be a bit iffy. Although I'm far from an expert on tudors.

Are there any service marks on the caseback? I would have expected some given the age of the watch. Also, should the endlinks not be stamped (580?). Though it is concievable that they were replaced with some generic reproduction.

Btw, I think the ref. number is 7928. Keep in mind that there were several dial and case variations thorughout production so the ones which come up on google may differ slightly from yours.


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes the ref is 7928 I don't have the strap with it just a bit that was attached and a few links no clasp or nothing the movement looks genuine I've looked at a few now with same movements the case looks genuine the serial is 5480789 registered design 7928 uni directional bezel with flat pearl bezel has lots of wear on it there are some service scratches in the back had to make out but looks like 4/9/78 and 15 or 13th 4 76 really don't know looks all good to me the more I look at it


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Based on not the clearest pictures, it looks fake to me. I've not seen a right 7928 with that movement. The script doesn't look great on the dial either.

Foggy


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

That's what I was originally saying perhaps a franken don't think they fake these not with gen movements


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmm...............changed my mind, i don't think it's genuine..........done some looking and it should have this movement in as pictured below for the 7928........which was not made by eta but based on the 350 Fleurier ebauche.........


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The eta movement in your one probably belongs to a standard Tudor wristwatch, not a sub in my opinion, but i could be wrong.................


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it depends on the year of the watch myself as I've seen another with same movement


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know but the way the movement retaining pieces and screws look so uncomfortable and bent in your images would suggest that it wasn't the right movement as mentioned ? Especially when compared to the correct photo. Hope it is all ok though

Cheers andy


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

I've seen so many movements now don't know what to think I know it's a gen movement but that's about it , it looks aged the dial and case is defiantly old the case looks real and all numbers match so maybe it's a franken I have not seen any fakes of this model


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

How do you know the movement is right? I'm certain it's an ETA, yes, but a Tudor version? I've seen these 7928's faked many times, with a standard ETA movement and a Tudor engraved rotor - easy enough to do for the fakers.

The photo's aren't good enough to be 100%, but the case profiles doesn't look right either, particularly around the crown guards.

So what have we got so far - a dodgy dial, a movement that isn't right for this model, and a case that looks off - all in all very much pointing towards it being a fake. Sorry to be a potential bearer of bad news, but you did ask, and I'm trying to be honest based on what I've seen over a large number of years looking at vintage watches.

Foggy


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok thanks I think I'll need to get it checked out I'm still thinking a franken myself more than a fake as if it's a fake it's. Very good one as it really does look old when a fake would look new ? If that makes any sense where have you seen these fakes ? Of this model I have been looking


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I've seen these fakes both on line and in person. One I had in my hand had me convinced it as ok until I checked it in close detail. Small details gave it away. It wasn't a recent fake, and had the look of a used watch - but it's easy enough to make a watch look older than it is. A quick google brings up lots of info out there, including this one for some pics only

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25897

I hope I'm wrong, but........


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for that I think your right even though my serial number is different my movement is the same as the on on he left will be looking into this more I knew there was something no quite righ even though it looks very convincing I though maybe a franken


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

When I bought what I thought might have been a Breitling at a car boot for Â£3, in my right mind I knew it was fake but I bought it anyway just in case... I immediately sent Breitling and Fellows, the specialist watch auctioneer, an email and within a few days I knew that it was fake. The good thing was I only risked a few quid whereas you put quite a chunk of money on it. Try emailed Fellows - they are extremely efficient.


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

It's gone back and I've had. Refund thanks


----------

